# thumbnails



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

is there anyone within a 4 hour driving time of east TN that breeds thumbnails?


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm in Atlanta and I have a bunch of Orange Lamasi that are available. Not sure how far away you are, but I would be willing to drive a bit.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

im a beginner at thumbs so i would feel more comfortable with imitators, vents, or variabilis if you have any available or by chance p. vittatus, if you dont have those i would settle with some leucs, im putting them in a 100 gal. oh and by the way i live in Jonesborough its about 4 hours from Atlanta we could meet in Greenville SC, but i would not be able to come untill some time in the first of april because im still in the building process.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

I am in Charlotte vending at Repticon this weekend and have variabilis for sale. I am from Charleston, SC. Check out my website for pic of my variabilis. They are Inibico descendants from the frogs rozdaboff started breeding and parents are TWI registered.

I have phyllobates vittatus as well. They are from a group I acquired from tom and jane of underthecanopyfarms in Myrtle beach, sc.

Dr. D


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

If you have a 100 gallon I would go with either vents or varibilis. The reason for that is they do well in groups. Imis not so much! I think the highest ratio is a 1.2 because the second male usualy is an out sider.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I can vouch for Dr D's variabilis. I got a trio from him yesterday and they are already eating well, and going all over my 12 X 12 X 18 Zoomed, plus Doug is a neat guy to talk to, with a wealth of knowledge. They are very pretty Frogs also. I also have orange lamasi from Carolina Darts, but it is a shy frog for me so far. I've seen it two days in a row around this time of the morning, but later in the day, I never see it.


----------



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

My variabilis from Dr. D are doing great as well! Gorgeous and active.


----------

